# Is this cage ok?



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

I am fully aware that when i tell you i have an aquarium as a home for rats you are going to jump at me.

So lets put this straight i will clean out my rats regularly to dramatically reduce the amonnia build up. 

My cage is 36 by 12 x 15 inches and i have been told that this is the minimum however i have also been told that you should get as big as cage as possible. 

However i do not have enough room for a big tall cage, so this will have to do.

I would like to know what your thoughts are?

many thanks, keira xx


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

this cage is the minimun size for one rat, as calculated by the fancy rats cage calculator. as rats are social creatures, this cage is too small anyway.

try to get a tank topper so that your rat will have more room, and will be able to get better ventilation. with a glass tank as a cage, you will need to clean the cage AT LEAST once a day. if you can litter train your rat, it will really help to reduce ammonia floating around in their air.

example tank topper

the link above is an example of a 10-gallon tank topper for about $20. they also have toppers for 20-gallon tanks, and two or three story toppers, which would be much better.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Thankyoo for the advice, much appreciated?

However my tank is a 20 gallon and i cant find any of these?

anyone know where i can get any?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

dang, i KNOW i've seen 20 gal toppers. i'm trying to find you a link, lol.

EDIT: i KNEW martin's cages had some!
--> link link link!

go with powder-coated if you can afford it. galvanized (no coating) will hold urine stains and odor and may prove harmful to your rats by allowing zinc to be rubbed off bars.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a problem cause i cant find the right dimensions for my cage as mine is about 23 gallons, how damm annoying.

However i could consider buying a new cage, but it would have to be quite thin and tall as i do not have that much space ?

thankyoo

please help


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=855/start=45.html


there are loads of links for cages here


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how often do you clean the aquarium and how many rats are housed in it? I had a HUGE aquarium for three boys and did lots of fun stuff with it though i cleaned it out two or three times a days and i mean i took all the bedding out and scrubbed it out with hot water then once a week i would wash it out completely with deoderizer and sanitizer and change everything around for them.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Martin's is pretty good about customizing their cages, and I'm sure they could work something out for you if you sent your aquarium's dimensions .


----------

